# I support TIP INCLUDED IDEA



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

I know you all gonna hate me and this topic will spark massive outrage, but i strongly believe Tip included idea or no tip needed is what made uber a winner among rideshare companies. I am not just a random guy i have driven uber since 2013. I know it from the bottom to the top. I spoke to a thousands of PAX and questioned them why they love uber. One of the answer is all included ( tips as well ) .
I have searched thru Lyft Forums . Lyft does have option to tip. What do you think is the most discussed topic among Lyft drivers ?! The answer - NO RIDERS, or significantly low demand compare to uber. So why 2 similar apps with same design and concept have very different demand ? The answer is - No TIPPING IN UBER. 

Let me give you example,. Lets open two Identical restaurants with same level of service and food quality. But in one of them we will tell every customer tips are included . no need to tip server, I will guarantee 75 % people will go to one where you dont have to tip/

When you sign up . you all knew there will be no tips. Nobody forced you to do it. Nobody still holds you. But why you not switching to lyft or yellow cab ?. Why you crying each and every day about tips. ?/ Why you post stupid signs asking for tips.? If you really want it - drive for lyft or cab and STFU/

Marketing is a key to success of your business, the way you promote makes a big difference. Uber promoting a no tip policy and millions of people around the world buy it.

Did you see any petition from PAX to add TIPS ??
Did you see PAX striking or threatening UBER not use it if tips option will not be there ???
Thats the answer.

Try drive couple weeks for lyft and see how much you gonna make. I bet a half of what you being making with uber without tips.

So I highly encouraging stop placing idiotic signs about tips. they only make you look greedy and miserable. Would you enjoy a ride starring on the sign ? Dont ***** about tips. You must understand that not having tips is what gives you that tremendous demand. No tips policy is why all you have jobs !!!

Most of you thinking about your pockets only, about making extra dollar right now, but all of you shall realize that no tipping policy is you long term secure key to success !


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is true to a certain extent. sad but true lyft demand just isnt there, why?? sidecar allowed tips as well i think, and what happened to them


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Mean_Judge said:


> Most of you thinking about your pockets only, about making extra dollar right now, but all of you shall realize that no tipping policy is you long term secure key to success !


Do you realize this is a completely baseless statement? It's like you just copied and pasted something from someone else and you had no idea how to apply it.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> is true to a certain extent. sad but true lyft demand just isnt there, why?? sidecar allowed tips as well i think, and what happened to them


The only truth in this is that Uber has done a great job marketing that tips arent required.

Thus OPs post can't be correct simply because a company that works against its drivers interest cant also be looking to provide long term success for its drivers.

Essentially OPs argument contradicts itself.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

In your restaurant scenario, the wait staff would have to be compensated better than industry standards or quality of service would suffer, dramatically. To compensate the service staff the no tip place would have to charge more. If they didn't, service declines, people stop going.

When uber charged 1.80 / 25c mile min not too many people *****ed about tips. Now, with rates 1/2 to 1/3 of that people aren't happy with the pay. Raise the rates, there will be less *****ing.

I agree that people like the "seemless" transaction. An in app tipping is still seemless. Better yet, just make the tip included, that was not an issue before.

What pisses me off, is the lie that the tip is included. It was purposely deceptive to not only prevent a tip, but have the rider feel as though they did tip. If they were so against tipping, the riders, they would not have used the service because the tip is included. Fact is, its the convenience people like, so why not just include a tip in the fare, like the company claimed in the early years. 

What pisses me off even more, after being sued over the lies, Uber states that a tip is not expected. It may or may not be expected but Uber isnt the driver and doesnt have the right to speak of our expectations. Its bullshit, its arrogant and is purposely deceptive. 

Regardless of your personal stance on tipping, I can not understand how you find this deception and outright lying acceptable. 

Now, the reason lyft is not as successful as Uber is not the tipping. Tipping isnt mandatory for lyft. Uber just did a better job marketing. To me, lyft always looked like the little brother happy to be in the shadows. Lyft tried an approach that, for some reason, they thought would work. People preffered the professional "private driver" feel of uber over the "your friend with a car" and fist bumps of Lyft and that stupid pink mustasche. Lyft, to me, comes off as an inferior company. Its not the in app tip feature that is hurting Lyft, its Lyft that is hurting Lyft. 

The tip is included, it worked, Why not just include it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> The only truth in this is that Uber has done a great job marketing that tips arent required.
> 
> Thus OPs post can't be correct simply because a company that works against its drivers interest cant also be looking to provide long term success for its drivers.
> 
> Essentially OPs argument contradicts itself.


At first, it was part of the company motto, the tip is included. Then the lawsuit, then the no tipping stance.

Clearly they arent anti tipping, otherwise it would have been no tipping from tne beginning.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> In your restaurant scenario, the wait staff would have to be compensated better than industry standards or quality of service would suffer, dramatically. To compensate the service staff the no tip place would have to charge more. If they didn't, service declines, people stop going.


Yeah he forgot to consider how to pay these folk. Huge flaw.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Clearly they arent anti tipping, otherwise it would have been no tipping from tne beginning.


I'm not sure how you can say this with a straight face.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> I'm not sure how you can say this with a straight face.


Because, they used to say the tip was included. It was part of the company slogan.

Does that sound anti tip to you?


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes. Very clearly it does. I'm sorry you can't see that it is anti.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If only UBER would pay what is due for the work performed.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> Yes. Very clearly it does. I'm sorry you can't see that it is anti.


To me, telling someone that the tip is included, is pro tipping. Its saying your bill includes a tip. Granted it was a lie, but it clearly used to tell riders that the bill included a tip. By automatically billing a tip, to me is the oppisite of anti tip.

Now, im being somewhat sarcastic in regards to Uber, but not in what i think the tip included means.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> To me, telling someone that the tip is included, is pro tipping


I get what you are saying. You are saying if a lie is repeated enough it becomes the truth.

That's incorrect.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If only UBER would pay what is due for the work performed.


Tjey don't even have pay, they charge. Riders pay.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> Let me give you example, and no one can change my opinion.


This is where I stopped reading.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> By automatically billing a tip, to me is the oppisite of anti t


I'm sure you think the Patriot Act protects Americans too.

And the Affordable health care act made health insurance more affordable.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> I get what you are saying. You are saying if a lie is repeated enough it becomes the truth.
> 
> That's incorrect.


No, that's not what I mean. What i mean is, Uber cant say tipping is bad for business and against there business model when it came off as very pro tipping in the beginning, so much so that they implied tjey automatically charged one. Many riders still tjink a tip is included.

The reality is, tipping does nothing for Uber. It wouls be a hassles for them to have to collect and process tips. It also causes the potential for rider discrimination, and of course a slight decrease in ridership.

Uber right now just wants to increase ridership. Anything that doesn't help increase, or could hurt ridership is no good. We are expendable and temporary.

Hell, one of the first thing new users of the riders app do is set the tipping % for Uber taxi. Taxi is only available in a few cities in North America, 4 or 5. They are still going out of their way to be deceptive about tipping. They have no issues in letting people believe the tip is being added.

They are arrogant, and purposely deceptive. I don't understand how op can defend that.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> I'm sure you think the Patriot Act protects Americans too.
> 
> And the Affordable health care act made health insurance more affordable.


Wtf?

No, im saying a company that tells me I'm being charged and paying a tip with my bill is not an anti tipping company.

Uber lied, they said the tip was included. 
They didnt say do not tip, tjeres mo need until after the lawsuit. They had no problem letting people believe they were leaving a tip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> I'm sure you think the Patriot Act protects Americans too.
> 
> And the Affordable health care act made health insurance more affordable.


Im not sure if you are misunderstanding me, if im not making my point clear or if you're just nutty.

Simply put, i dont see how uner can claim to be anti tipping. For the reasons i listed. They spin it both ways. They put enough out there to let people think the tip is included and have no issues saying tipping isnt expected.

I was pointing out how Uber is completely comfortable either way.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok I think I get what you are saying... Which I think is.... Consumers perception of Uber is that it is pro-tip because it purposely misinformed them. 

If that's what you are saying, then I'll agree with that. 

Many drivers here talk about the perception they had based on marketing too.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Because it's called lying, cheating, and deception all of which are unethical.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> if im not making my point clear or if you're just nutty.


I'm definitely a confused nut


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> I'm definitely a confused nut


Ha!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> Ok I think I get what you are saying... Which I think is.... Consumers perception of Uber is that it is pro-tip because it purposely misinformed them.
> 
> If that's what you are saying, then I'll agree with that.
> 
> Many drivers here talk about the perception they had based on marketing too.


Kind of... I'm saying Uber will spin it whatever way works the best for Uber.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The OP is delusional. Tipping whether built in to the app or not, is always up to the riders. Lyft has it in the app, and some riders tip, some don't. Lyft rider volume is not because of the tip being in the app. Lyft is just smaller and has less means to do marketing. In San Jose where I drive, a lot of Lyft riders seem to be more of the working class then those high tech professionals, yet they tip more, just because they can conveniently do it cashlessly in the app. Uber's position on tipping, their lies, their not putting it in the app are all non-sense. People in charge at Uber are morons, period.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Transportador said:


> The OP is delusional. Tipping whether built in to the app or not, is always up to the riders. Lyft has it in the app, and some riders tip, some don't. Lyft rider volume is not because of the tip being in the app. Lyft is just smaller and has less means to do marketing. In San Jose where I drive, a lot of Lyft riders seem to be more of the working class then those high tech professionals, yet they tip more, just because they can conveniently do it cashlessly in the app. Uber's position on tipping, their lies, their not putting it in the app are all non-sense. People in charge at Uber are morons, period.


Lyft marketing is crappy, at least in my opinion. From the fist bumps to that stupid pink mustache...

It almost seems to me Lyft was designed to be smaller than uber. Not to compete, but to soak up the leftovers.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Lyft marketing is crappy, at least in my opinion. From the fist bumps to that stupid pink mustache...
> 
> It almost seems to me Lyft was designed to be smaller than uber. Not to compete, but to soak up the leftovers.


I completely agree with both statements. Lyft's marketing seems like its developed by kids straight out of college who only know marketing as a academic discipline, not a business tool.

And after watching Lyft for some time now, they do seem passionately determined not to grow. Like they are happy with what they have.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-of-settlement-with-customers-over-gratuities

I did not know this...


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> In your restaurant scenario, the wait staff would have to be compensated better than industry standards or quality of service would suffer, dramatically. To compensate the service staff the no tip place would have to charge more. If they didn't, service declines, people stop going.
> 
> When uber charged 1.80 / 25c mile min not too many people *****ed about tips. Now, with rates 1/2 to 1/3 of that people aren't happy with the pay. Raise the rates, there will be less *****ing.
> 
> ...


Sure, i agree with you, but let me tell you more, regarding restaurants it was regarding customers not the staff, point was if consumer getting relatively same service he would go there where cost is minimum. America is full of nice and kind people but its also filled with 1st generation greedy immigrants who would argue with you for a dollar all day.

About rates. When I started rate were 1.60. Now its 0.80 + 20 cents per minute so its basically = 1 $ per mile. ( 60 mph speed on higways ). But I make more money with 0.8 that i was making with 1.6$ . Why is it happening ? The answer is simple there was no demand and price was about same as cab so there was no huge motivation. Dont forget gas was 4$ per gallon and now its 2$ ,
Do you really want to charge 1.8 per mile if gas price dropped twice ??? ( Most would say Hell Yeah ! )
So now when demand is extremely high its creates surge and you driving for lot more then stated.
So rate slashing actually helped get more demand and attract more people. You have to think globally,,

I see you very upset about lie, but take it as marketing .
When you see ad Buy 1 get 1 free , do you really think you having it for free ? ")))) or buy 1 get half off ? or buy 3 tires get 4 th free ahahah )))) You believe in that crap ????
You still overpaying they still making profit. This is how America works. by creating illusion of DEAL.

When MCdonalds sells any size drink for a dollar do you know it cost 0.18 to them. ??
Do you know that Apple Iphone Icost is 40$ per device and you buy it for 720$. This is a magic of marketing and a Zombie nation syndrome. So dont get so upset about TIP included , take is as a gimmick. IN a long term it only works for you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is true to a certain extent. sad but true lyft demand just isnt there, why?? sidecar allowed tips as well i think, and what happened to them


Patrons choose to use the Uber app, because that's the app that will get them a ride faster. The reason why they can get a ride faster with Uber in most places, is because Uber has the most partners working for them.

It has nothing to do with the "tip" feature or lack thereof.

Here in Pittsburgh, in the pre-uber epoch, Yellow Cab had a 95% share of the taxi market. Upstart cab companies, People's Cab, Colonial Cabs, etc., just couldn't compete and their fleets would shrivel due to lack of demand and because of that, drivers didn't want to drive with them.

Cabs in Pittsburgh were similar to Uber in that it mostly a service where you used your phone to call, and the cab company used the radio to contact the drivers. Yellow Cab had the drivers to respond, the smaller companies that failed didn't. You might have been able to save 20 cents by using People's but it didn't help you if they couldn't serve you promptly.

User's success is built on its popularity. Not because of the superiority of its system.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Mean_Judge said:


> America is full of nice and kind people but its also filled with 1st generation greedy immigrants who would argue with you for a dollar all day.


What is it with this country that makes people say strange things like this? As if US citizens arent by far the worst tippers. Haggle over a dollar? Humph we don't do that, we curse you out, pee on your seat, 1-star you and then report that you've tried to sexually assault them.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mean_Judge said:


> Sure, i agree with you, but let me tell you more, regarding restaurants it was regarding customers not the staff, point was if consumer getting relatively same service he would go there where cost is minimum. America is full of nice and kind people but its also filled with 1st generation greedy immigrants who would argue with you for a dollar all day.
> 
> About rates. When I started rate were 1.60. Now its 0.80 + 20 cents per minute so its basically = 1 $ per mile. ( 60 mph speed on higways ). But I make more money with 0.8 that i was making with 1.6$ . Why is it happening ? The answer is simple there was no demand and price was about same as cab so there was no huge motivation. Dont forget gas was 4$ per gallon and now its 2$ ,
> Do you really want to charge 1.8 per mile if gas price dropped twice ??? ( Most would say Hell Yeah ! )
> ...


Look as far as you restaurant scenario, tje cost wouldn't be the same. Restaurant a with no tipping would have to charge more or make cuts somewhere else. If they made cuts somewhere else, they wouldn't be tbe same. I can get a hamburger for $1.00 @ McDonald's or $10 at the sports bar. If time isnt a factor and funds aren't an issue I'm going for the burger at the sports bar 10 out of 10 times. Why, it taste better, its better quality. Now if im in a rush or broke and i hit McDonald's drive thru and get a McDouble. It fills my belly the same but its not the same. I don't expect it to taste like the sports bar burger i know im getting what i pay for.

We can go back and forth with the restaurant, but tjeres no need to. Its not a breakthrough idea that people like a value. Its not new that people like convenience. I agree with you that is the seamless transaction is a big part of what makes Uber so appealing.

I am not okay with and dont understand how you or anyone can be okay with the deception. Including a tip option would still make a seamless transaction. I like that i dont have to collect the fare at the of a ride.

About the lies... what if you found out tjat your electric company was charging you a 10% federal disaster tax on every bill for the last 10 years. Then you found out that there is no such thing as a federal disaster tax. All that money you were paying for 10 years, that $20 or $30 dollars every month for 10 years was actually going into a private account and being given to executives at the electric co as a bonus every year. You'd be okay with that? 
Well i turn my light swich on and my room lights up, its okay, its just a gimmick...

What if your employer for which you spent most of your adult life working 40 plus hours a week, was collecting 10% of your pay for a 401k retirement fund. Then you found out the company didnt imvest this money, infact tney stole it from you and all the other employees to fund their own extravagant lifestyle. Their private chateau in the Swiss Alps was paid for with your 401k money. That's okay too? Well i got my check every week for 25 years, I'll just write it off as a job security fund, its just a gimmick.... Really? REALLY?

Yeah, i think the Idea behind Uber is fantastic. Uber as a company, not so much. They don't give a shit about you, me, or any other driver. You are working to put yourself out of a job. They make no bones about it. They have you working twice as much for less money, to put yourself out of a job.

I'll be polite, you are very naive if you really believe cutting fares in half makes you more money.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> What is it with this country that makes people say strange things like this? As if US citizens arent by far the worst tippers. Haggle over a dollar? Humph we don't do that, we curse you out, pee on your seat, 1-star you and then report that you've tried to sexually assault them.





wk1102 said:


> Look as far as you restaurant scenario, tje cost wouldn't be the same. Restaurant a with no tipping would have to charge more or make cuts somewhere else. If they made cuts somewhere else, they wouldn't be tbe same. I can get a hamburger for $1.00 @ McDonald's or $10 at the sports bar. If time isnt a factor and funds aren't an issue I'm going for the burger at the sports bar 10 out of 10 times. Why, it taste better, its better quality. Now if im in a rush or broke and i hit McDonald's drive thru and get a McDouble. It fills my belly the same but its not the same. I don't expect it to taste like the sports bar burger i know im getting what i pay for.
> 
> We can go back and forth with the restaurant, but tjeres no need to. Its not a breakthrough idea that people like a value. Its not new that people like convenience. I agree with you that is the seamless transaction is a big part of what makes Uber so appealing.
> 
> ...


Re Fares - I might be naive but my payout wit slashed fare lot bigger then few years ago. You aslo did not replied on gas cost.

Re Electric Bill - Look at your bill and check for "Delivery Charge" . Thats is similar to what you described, we all paying that. Look at you cell bill and check for 9/11 or 9-11 tax. So fees you described already there and you paying them. Its just have different name thats really hard to argue.

Re 401k - That`s real crime. But believe me your or mine boss dont need 10 % they have lot more without it.

And again if you don`t agree with that policy , why you still Ubering ? You have no respect or dignity ? Why do you let U treat you like a slave animal. They cut you fare increased commision and give you no tip. 
If you still drive for U then you are a hopeless idiot.// ( not you personally )


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Uber has plans to add tips into the app. Just as soon as they roll out their driverless fleet.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mean_Judge said:


> Re Fares - I might be naive but my payout wit slashed fare lot bigger then few years ago. You aslo did not replied on gas cost.
> 
> Re Electric Bill - Look at your bill and check for "Delivery Charge" . Thats is similar to what you described, we all paying that. Look at you cell bill and check for 9/11 or 9-11 tax. So fees you described already there and you paying them. Its just have different name thats really hard to argue.
> 
> ...


Gasoline down, then back up is know coming down again. Fares haven't ever been based on the gasoline prices.

Uber did collect 20% gratuity at one point but only gave 10% to the drivers... that to is a theft. By leading people to believe tje tip is includined Uber is stealing from you. Maybe not in a legal sense, but they are affecting your incom negatively. I see no difference between that and an employer stealing my 401k money every week!

I dont feel im being yreated like a slave, i do however feel like we as drivers are being taken advantage of. I think the idea behind Uber is fantastic, i enjoy what i do. I'm also 100% behinf advocating change that benifits the driver.

Unfortunately I have to play the game to see an acceptable profit. There's money to be made. I don't blindly pick up people for 75c /mile. I do not let the rider think im being tipped. I do not think its acceptable mislead the consumer into thinking im being compensated up to 65% more money than i am. I do not think its okay for any company to willfully go out of its way to limit my income through a "markting gimmick" . Talk about dignity, where is yours? You're justifying the deception.

That cell phone tax you referenced, you may not agree with the tax but its being collected for the reason they say, not to finace 3 day parties in las Vegas.

Good luck to you my friend, drive blindly, more power to you. I hope your rates get cut futher so you make even more money!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

The tip included idea is fine. You just have to include a tip and show it broken out from the rest of the payment. Oh, and th math has to work.

It's not rocket science. It's very simple.


----------



## ThatGuy927 (Aug 18, 2016)

OP = Shill


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

ThatGuy927 said:


> OP = Shill


I am sure shill is the best what your little, fried by Texas sun brain concluded. miserable Troll !


----------



## ThatGuy927 (Aug 18, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> I am sure shill is the best what your little, fried by Texas sun brain concluded. miserable Troll !


Ladies and gentleman, he proves my point.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

The OP is from a former communist country of course he thinks UBER's policies are ok, I would to if I knew I was being lied to less...I guess.


----------



## louie53 (Sep 17, 2016)

If I got tipped 2 dollars from all my rides it would pay for my gas. And a coffee. A tip is given to a driver, to show appreciation to that driver for a safe and timely ride it's tradition.


----------



## Goga (Mar 22, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> I know you all gonna hate me and this topic will spark massive outrage, but i strongly believe Tip included idea or no tip needed is what made uber a winner among rideshare companies. I am not just a random guy i have driven uber since 2013. I know it from the bottom to the top. I spoke to a thousands of PAX and questioned them why they love uber. One of the answer is all included ( tips as well ) .
> I have searched thru Lyft Forums . Lyft does have option to tip. What do you think is the most discussed topic among Lyft drivers ?! The answer - NO RIDERS, or significantly low demand compare to uber. So why 2 similar apps with same design and concept have very different demand ? The answer is - No TIPPING IN UBER.
> 
> Let me give you example,. Lets open two Identical restaurants with same level of service and food quality. But in one of them we will tell every customer tips are included . no need to tip server, I will guarantee 75 % people will go to one where you dont have to tip/
> ...


Uber is big because of the unlimited investments and really cheap prices .


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Obviously the "no tip" and rate cuts are great for the riders. That's why uber is not a full-time job or long term investment. Great for extra income though. Freedom of hours is worth it for part-timers.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber pax suffer in the long run for the cheap service. Have you seen the you tube videos of how uber driver treat passengers? i will post a couple. and if you want, i can post more.

The chance at a tip is what motivates Lyft drivers to provide service. I've seen uber drivers with signs in their car saying, "absolutely no drive thru".

I drive lyft and Uber. I provide water. i am friendly and welcoming, but when i get a surge ride on uber i put my waters away...


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mean_Judge said:


> I am sure shill is the best what your little, fried by Texas sun brain concluded. miserable Troll !


Go back to "motherland", you brainwashed communist


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Bulls23 said:


> Go back to "motherland", you brainwashed communist


I pretty sure you mean solcalist. Communist we'd all share the money equally, and I don't think Travis would be big in that.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

I say that everyone that wants a tip or is unhappy with uber quit now and go find a job that they enjoy !


----------



## ThatGuy927 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cdaley said:


> I say that everyone that wants a tip or is unhappy with uber quit now and go find a job that they enjoy !


The only time I want a tip (expectation is for fools) is when I am expected to cross the service line from simply providing point A to B transportation into personal service such as expecting me to provide them with water or mints or more than popping the truck for luggage.*

(*There are exceptions to this such as the elderly or say someone obviously incapable of loading their own baggage.)


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> I know you all gonna hate me and this topic will spark massive outrage, but i strongly believe Tip included idea or no tip needed is what made uber a winner among rideshare companies. I am not just a random guy i have driven uber since 2013. I know it from the bottom to the top. I spoke to a thousands of PAX and questioned them why they love uber. One of the answer is all included ( tips as well ) .
> I have searched thru Lyft Forums . Lyft does have option to tip. What do you think is the most discussed topic among Lyft drivers ?! The answer - NO RIDERS, or significantly low demand compare to uber. So why 2 similar apps with same design and concept have very different demand ? The answer is - No TIPPING IN UBER.
> 
> Let me give you example,. Lets open two Identical restaurants with same level of service and food quality. But in one of them we will tell every customer tips are included . no need to tip server, I will guarantee 75 % people will go to one where you dont have to tip/
> ...


OMG. The humanity! This syntax, punctuation and grammar is the outrage!

No soup for you!


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

ChevyVolt said:


> OMG. The humanity! This syntax, punctuation and grammar is the outrage!
> 
> No soup for you!


You are so boring, probably no girlfriend, but nobody cares, I was looking for opinions on the topic not a grammar. I am not native born so you as very smart guy shall excuse all that and not to try be a smart ass on a forum.


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> You are so boring, probably no girlfriend, but nobody cares, I was looking for opinions on the topic not a grammar. I am not native born so you as very smart guy shall excuse all that and not to try be a smart ass on a forum.


Take it easy, buddy. No offense meant. Just trying to lighten the mood...I commend you on your English, which is not the easiest language in the world. I'm trying to learn Czech and I know I make people laugh.

have a nice day and good luck!


----------



## That guy Tom (Sep 17, 2016)

if they offered it then they would have to include it when they file the payments. by not doing so the tips are unreported...


----------



## Beretic (Jun 18, 2016)

I make more tips now that hang a please tip sign on the back of my front seats. I actually make 95% more tips than I did before I put them up. My ratings havnt changed at all. Still a 4.86


----------

